# Ni warning



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

I have just seen this posted by a memeber on another forum and just wanted to warn everyone to prevent anymore illness.



> I am (was) a committed N.I. Barf feeder with great results. However since my new batch of Turkey and Tripe arrived I have ended up with very sick dogs bleeding from both ends. Vet ruled out tummy bug and there has been no lethargy or high temperatures. I rang N.I. to ask if any other complaints .. no they said. A couple of days ago I dissected a 1kg package to find 34 bones over 2cm in length, the largest well over an inch. Today the largest about 1.5inches (can produce photographic evidence). Their reply yesterday afternoon, they were waiting for new blades to be delivered as the ones that were used in that batch were worn out and big bits got through, this morning was "oh that was a batch before we changed the blades". Contradictory or what! Also I was told that I am the only one to complain but I know of others who have rung and told the same.
> Anyone who wants to PM me their email address, I will happily send photos. Please take note and do not lose your beloved pets without acting. I am stunned at their lack of responsibility. I have asked them to put a warning on their website regarding this batch and ring those that have received deliveries but it is being ignored. Please post to your facebook friends, thank you."


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Lisa this is the follow up reply by NI :




> As an employee of Natural Instinct I was shocked to read the posting by xxxx about this company. She alleges "lack of responsibility" and that complaints have been ignored when this could not be further than the truth. The company have taken steps to ensure no further problems and take such allegations extremely seriously. We pride ourselves on our service to our customers (we have just made the finals of the Pet Industry Awards 2011 because of our customer service) and to state that we are irresponsible is unfounded and hurtful as we all care a great deal about what we do. There is no contradiction in the information provided about the blades, she simply doesn't understand how our food is made and the processes used. We have a number of different blades, and different combinations provide different products. Spreading comments like this is unfair and irresponsible. Attempts have been made to contact purchasers but with over 1000 orders since the date of production, it is not always possible to identify all purchasers or contact everyone even with the best will in the world. I note that no mention is made of the fact that we offered to replace all the food she had purchased and a complete investigation has been undertaken. I feel that is irresponsible and damaging to post such messages when every attempt is being made to rectify the problem and contact anyone affected.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, I will check mine today even though it is chicken.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Omg! I have just given Pushca some and am now worried sick as I have had to go to work and she is coughing which I hope is just kennel cough
Oh no!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

How easily panic can spread, and people's reputation tarnished. Thanks M7M for posting the follow up.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I do agree but phoned NI and I am reassured. It was just Pushca was coughing and I just thought it could be the food as I gave her the tripe one. The poor man from NI was distraught. Hope it is all okay


----------



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the follow up, that wasn't on the thread that I read but the main thing is that people will be aware and know to check their food just in case.


----------



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

NI have said they will replace any batch of food dated 20/07/2011


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

It's not the replacing I am worried about too much just that she may get sick. But be a good will gesture to replace the food.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I just had an email from them which included the following xx

"Tripe & Turkey
We have had a complaint made recently about the larger bone pieces in one of our Turkey and Tripe batches. The customer is very dissatisfied and despite our best endeavours to deal with her concerns, she has posted a warning on PetsForum.co.uk about the alleged dangers of our products. Understandably we are extremely upset by this as we pride ourselves on having an open and honest relationship with our customers and we deal with any issues as quickly and fairly as possible. Therefore if any of you have experienced any problems with a batch of this product dated 20-7-11 (printed on the side of the tubs) or have concerns that the bone may be too large for your dog please contact us as we are more than happy to replace the food."


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well crumble has just had her first NI meal and i have got to say i have not seen her enjoy her food like that so i am a very happy customer


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

me too, I feel very sorry if this causes their business to suffer


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I appreciate that there might be an issue over a batch of food and that it might have caused a problem for one dog (thanks Lisa for the heads up and it must have been very worrying for you) but I think it's important to keep things in perspective.

It must be very distressing for a family business to feel that web based comment might have a substantial negative impact on them when they clearly work hard to provide a premium quality ready to feed BARF food.

I guess everyone could just check their food if concerned (easy enough to fork through a portion before giving it just in case) but I will still happily give NI to Flo. When she eats a raw lamb bone she often breaks off bits that are a few centimetres long and crunches them down.

Lisa I hope your dogs are OK. Does the vet think it was the food that did this and that they damaged their mouths and other parts from the bits of bone?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

embee said:


> I appreciate that there might be an issue over a batch of food and that it might have caused a problem for one dog (thanks Lisa for the heads up and it must have been very worrying for you) but I think it's important to keep things in perspective.
> 
> It must be very distressing for a family business to feel that web based comment might have a substantial negative impact on them when they clearly work hard to provide a premium quality ready to feed BARF food.
> 
> ...


My thoughts too . Company might have a claim for damage to business, maybe should have just been sorted out with the company


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Mandy, I don't think it was actually Lisa's dogs, it was just a post she had come across on another forum and just felt she should pass on the warning


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

EEk that's even more worrying. Have to be careful what you reprint on a forum, gets a bit like chinese whispers


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ooppss - just read the initial post properly, thanks for the heads up Lisa . My sentiment still stands - just check food for now if concerned...


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think we would find any large bits of bone when we divide it into portions. And as Mandy advises I fork the food mainly to stop my 2 gulping it down in one go and would say I have never seen anything but very small pieces of bone. The quality of NI is excellent.
I had some concerns feeding chicken wings as you have no control of the size of the bits of bone they swallow, but have had no problems. The poo's next day are a bit lighter but never seen anything that would do any damage.
Today I picked up some lamb ribs I had ordered. And again will have no control of the bits of bone they will swallow, will be feeding them tomorrows, they have a lot of meat on them and I think they will have great fun eating them.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:iagree: with the last few posts. I replied to email sent by N.I. offering my support, I too am a small business owner, careless talk costs...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do we know what size the dog in question was ? i would emagen it was a large breed ?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> :iagree: with the last few posts. I replied to email sent by N.I. offering my support, I too am a small business owner, careless talk costs...


I did the same as someone had said they called NI and the person they spoke to was distraught. I really felt for them as a small family run business can be really vulnerable when stuff like this is going on. I wanted them to know how happy I am with the product.


----------



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

embee said:


> I appreciate that there might be an issue over a batch of food and that it might have caused a problem for one dog (thanks Lisa for the heads up and it must have been very worrying for you) but I think it's important to keep things in perspective.
> 
> It must be very distressing for a family business to feel that web based comment might have a substantial negative impact on them when they clearly work hard to provide a premium quality ready to feed BARF food.
> 
> ...



Can I just say this isn't my dog (I dont have my cockapoo yet) it was copied from another forum as a warning for anyone who might feed NI. I did say this in the beginning. I reposted this to warn other pet owners to make them aware as I would of felt terrible had it happened to anyone elses dog and I hadn't passed the information on. It was just to let people know to check the food thoroughly. I am certainly not suggesting people stop using this feed and I am sure the company are distressed by this as well as the owner of the poor dog. 
Lets hope there are no more incidents and I am sure that the company wont suffer too much as they seem to have lots of very satisfied customers.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lisao said:


> Can I just say this isn't my dog (I dont have my cockapoo yet) it was copied from another forum as a warning for anyone who might feed NI.


Yep I did see that when I re-read the thread. More haste less speed on my part - I'll put it down to being distracted by two teenage boys and a 5 year old 

Thanks for the heads up so that any NI peeps can just keep an eye on the food and check for bones if they are concerned.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We are a big supporter of NI on here and hopefully their business wont suffer because of this, like others have stated it would be easy to spot the bone when feeding. I hope the dog in question is ok though x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that it is sad because it takes a business years to build up a good reputation and just minutes to lose it. You can have a thousand satisfied customers but if you have just one bad-mouthing you, it can do untold damage. It also does not appear that there is definite evidence that the food caused the problem with her dogs - she is just assuming the link.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I think that it is sad because it takes a business years to build up a good reputation and just minutes to lose it. You can have a thousand satisfied customers but if you have just one bad-mouthing you, it can do untold damage. It also does not appear that there is definite evidence that the food caused the problem with her dogs - she is just assuming the link.


My thoughts too


----------



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

My thoughts are with the poor dog too, hope its not suffered too much


----------

